# Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle Club Swap Meet



## willardm (Jan 12, 2011)

The *Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle Club Winter Swap Meet* will be Saturday, February 5th in Indianapolis, IN.  A great swap and bicycle show to start off the year.  Follow the link for details.

http://hoosierbicycles.homestead.com/WINTER_SWAP_MEET__2011_2.pdf


----------



## chitown (Feb 1, 2011)

Forecast in Chicago calls for "thunder snow" tonight... ending with 1'-2' Hope I can make it to the swap.

Anyone in Indy we could get some weather reports from? Is the parking lot going to be an ice rink. If so I can bring my Bontrager and put some screws and zipties on the tires and we could all have a good bike hockey game after the show.


----------



## willardm (Feb 2, 2011)

Please be aware that a *RUMOR* has been circulated that the Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle Winter Swap meet has been cancelled.  *There is no validity to this rumor and the event is taking place as scheduled!!!!*

Weather:  Indianapolis got freezing rain yesterday and some snow.  Nothing like what northern Illinois received.  Sunny Thursday & Friday and possibility for a few snow showers on Saturday.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 2, 2011)

HOPE ITS DELAYED! Roads are terrible!


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 3, 2011)

The show is STILL ON.  Roads are much better today and by Saturday morning they should fine.  Be safe and be there.


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 4, 2011)

There's 5 of us guys from the rat riders headed over from Cincinnati Saturday morning.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 4, 2011)

I actually did plan on going...but I have a pick planned for the morning...I'll see you guys in Dayton at Daddy Katz!


----------



## willardm (Feb 7, 2011)

Some pics posted in the General Discussion thread.


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 24, 2011)

Was a great meet!


----------

